# الاستعداد للزواج _  نيافة الأنبا مكاريوس. الأسقف العام



## ABOTARBO (18 أغسطس 2010)

*  الاستعداد للزواج

في مشروع الزواج غالبا ما تفكر العائلات فيما يختصّ بإتمام الزواج، وغاية هذا التفكير هو يوم الاحتفال ذاته وليس أبعد من ذلك. فجميع المشاكل التي تظهر وبالتالي كافة الحلول المقترحة تتعلق بذلك اليوم. لا يوجد من يفكّر فيما يلي أفراح الاحتفالات، وليس من يفكر في طبيعة الحياة الجديدة ومسئولياتها. العروسان نفسيهما لا يفكران في مثل تلك الأمور، وإنما يرتكز اهتمامهما على ضرورة تذليل أية عقبات في سبيل إتمام الزواج.

        ولكن ما أن يتم الإكليل وتنتهي الأفراح وتتكدس الهدايا وينتهي شهر العسل، حتى يجد العروسان نفسيهما في مواجهة ما لم يتحسّبا - لا هم ولا ذويهما – له، من مشاكل ومسئوليات تجاه المجتمع والعمل والجيران وترشيد الاستهلاك.. وغيرها.

        العجيب أن الأهل نادراً ما يفكرون في إعداد بنيهم لهذه الحياة الجديدة (المغايرة لحياتهما بين أفراد أسرهم!) فما هي الخبرة التي حصل عليها الشاب أو الفتاة الغضة لجعل حياتهما مثالية.

        ألا يحتاج الأمر إلى محاضرات للتوعية، ودورات متخصصة تسلم الشاب والفتاة فن وأصول الحياة الزوجية وتربية الأطفال. إنهم يحتاجون إلى محاضرات جنسية وتربوية واجتماعية، وقانونية كذلك وحقوق وواجبات كلا الزوجين. إن هذا سيجعل الحياة أسهل وأمتع وأكثر قدرة على الإبداع وتقديم عناصر جيدة للمجتمع، ونموذج لكنيسة صغيرة للمسيح، ينظر الله ويشير إلى ذلك البيت قائلاً " هذا هو موضع راحتي ههنا أسكن لأني أحببته".

**   نيافة الأنبا مكاريوس. الأسقف العام *


*منقوووووووول
*​


----------



## red_pansy (18 أغسطس 2010)

*
معاك حق يا ابو تربو دلوقت كل الهم بيكون فى ازاى هانعمل الخطوبة وفين ولا الفرح هايكون مكانة فين وهانعزم كام شخص وهانقدم اية ونخلى بالنا عشان كل حاجة تمشى صح ومتحصلش اى مشكلة تعطل الموضوع وحتى لو حصل بنحاول نلمها بشتى الطرق مش مهم ازاى بس المهم نخلص  ......... ودا مش معناه نلغى كل دا لا بس يكون فى اولويات وتفكير فى اللى بعد كدة اما الحاجات دى فا ممكن الاسرة تتولاها 

انما بعد كل دا هايحصل اية ؟ نلاقى الكل يقولك ( خليها على الله ... انت هاتحسبلها من دلوقت ... ماهو اى جواز وفية مشاكل.... ربك يدبرها وقتها ويفكها.... وغيرة وغيررررررررررررررررررررررة 

وطبعا فى كل دا محدش هايقول حاجة بس احنا ربنا مدينا عقل عشان نعمل بية ايــــــــــــــــــة !!! 

ميرسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يباركك 
*​


----------



## candy shop (19 أغسطس 2010)

موضوع رااااااااااائع جدااااااا

ومهم اوى 

شكرااااااااااااا ابو تربو

ربنا يبارك خدمتك
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 أغسطس 2010)

red_pansy قال:


> *
> معاك حق يا ابو تربو دلوقت كل الهم بيكون فى ازاى هانعمل الخطوبة وفين ولا الفرح هايكون مكانة فين وهانعزم كام شخص وهانقدم اية ونخلى بالنا عشان كل حاجة تمشى صح ومتحصلش اى مشكلة تعطل الموضوع وحتى لو حصل بنحاول نلمها بشتى الطرق مش مهم ازاى بس المهم نخلص  ......... ودا مش معناه نلغى كل دا لا بس يكون فى اولويات وتفكير فى اللى بعد كدة اما الحاجات دى فا ممكن الاسرة تتولاها
> 
> انما بعد كل دا هايحصل اية ؟ نلاقى الكل يقولك ( خليها على الله ... انت هاتحسبلها من دلوقت ... ماهو اى جواز وفية مشاكل.... ربك يدبرها وقتها ويفكها.... وغيرة وغيررررررررررررررررررررررة
> ...


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 أغسطس 2010)

candy shop قال:


> موضوع رااااااااااائع جدااااااا
> 
> ومهم اوى
> 
> ...


----------



## النهيسى (20 أغسطس 2010)

> يحتاج الأمر إلى محاضرات للتوعية، ودورات متخصصة تسلم الشاب والفتاة فن وأصول الحياة الزوجية وتربية الأطفال. إنهم يحتاجون إلى محاضرات جنسية وتربوية واجتماعية، وقانونية كذلك وحقوق وواجبات كلا الزوجين. إن هذا سيجعل الحياة أسهل وأمتع وأكثر قدرة على الإبداع وتقديم عناصر جيدة للمجتمع، ونموذج لكنيسة صغيرة للمسيح، ينظر الله ويشير إلى ذلك البيت قائلاً " هذا هو موضع راحتي ههنا أسكن لأني أحببته


*

موضوع مهم جدا ورائع شكرا جد ليكم*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 أغسطس 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *
> 
> موضوع مهم جدا ورائع شكرا جد ليكم*​


----------



## العراقيه (22 أغسطس 2010)

مواضيع هامه بالفعل 

ربنا يباركك على النقل الهام


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 أغسطس 2010)

العراقيه قال:


> مواضيع هامه بالفعل
> 
> ربنا يباركك على النقل الهام


----------

